

Show HN: ShareShoot – Event-based, cross-platform, photo syncing - relaunched
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shareshoot-app/id960470471?ls=1&mt=8

======
relaunched
This is the first version of our event-based, cross platfrom, photo syncing
app.

My fiance and I travel, sometimes in large groups. We've emailed and texted
photos, and that always sucks. Every once in a while, someone creates a
dropbox. But, after the fact, people aren't as motivated to upload. And Apple
has a solution, but what about the people that use Android? So, we created
ShareShoot.

With ShareShoot, you create an event, invite your friends and all the photos
you take, on your mobile phone camera (through our app or the native phone
app) sync to your ShareShoot 'Shoot'. They self organize by shoot first, then
by person in the shoot.

It's an early version, but I've been a long time HN member, so your feedback
really matters.

Thanks!

